# Cabin Air Filter Replacement



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I just bought a used 2012 Chevy Cruze LT with 52,000 miles on it. I'm going to replace the cabin air filter first thing. I removed it and its pretty bad. I've got two questions.

1. Where does this car get its outside air from? When I pulled the cabin air filter out it had leaves all over the top of it. Wherever its pulling air from it doesn't have any kind of guard on it to keep leaves out. Nice job GM... When I pulled the filter out some of the leaves fell down into the motor below the filter. I would like to find where the air is pulled from and see if I can put foam in there or something to keep leaves out in the future.

2. Where can I get a replacement filter? The current part number on the filter is 13 271 190.

Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The actual air intake is under the passenger side cowling. The air enters through the driver's side cowling and then crosses over to the passenger side cowling where it actually enters the HVAC system. You can get the filter at your local Chevy dealership or at many auto parts stores.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's a listing of 'replacement' cabin air filters for the Cruze at this link: Cabin Air Filter, replacements - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

YeP, expensive filter . There is a decent inexpensive 1 , if you can possibly find it in a store , best of luck with that 1 ,,,,,


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered a carbon filter from rockauto.com, was something like eight bucks with shipping, carbon is also suppose to remove that CO that comes from the exhaust pipe in front of you. TYC # 800149C is the part number. Hope their claims are true, but live in a BS world today. 

Living in a wooded area, had problems with many vehicles and had to remove that shroud under the windshield, even added screening to some, Blower motor is more than that, called that a leaf chopper, then the bottom drain would be all plugged up.

I thought the Cruze was a great improvement with that cross over design, but easy enough to remove that plastic shroud, remove the windshield wipers than get ready to unspan.

The only way I can visualize your leaves, is if someone used a leaf blower with that bag and dumped the contents over that relatively small grille in that shroud. With that filter, you evaporator should still be clean. Least I hope it is, cleaning out the MVAC system is one **** of a job on most vehicles. Found a live wasp nest in some of them, even a dead mouse.

If you remove that shroud, can see the business end of that filter.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

When checking the cabin filter a couple of weeks ago I found about a dozen leaves from a locust tree on it. Glad the filter was there to catch them. 

I have had tree debris blow out of the vents on a couple vehicles I've owned.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I was getting my windshield replaced last Friday and the guy checked my cabin filter and noticed it was really dirty. He threw it out and then called Benson Auto Parts and they gave him a price of $104.xx. This past weekend I was down in Norther NY and stopped at two auto parts store and got prices of $45 and $49.99. So when I got back home I ordered from gmpartsdirect.com and it was $12.xx plus shipping coming up to $25.xx. I checked on Amazon.com today and the same filter is $16.05 and you get free shipping if you order over $25, so I ordered 2.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Abrunet85 said:


> I was getting my windshield replaced last Friday and the guy checked my cabin filter and noticed it was really dirty. He threw it out and then called Benson Auto Parts and they gave him a price of $104.xx. This past weekend I was down in Norther NY and stopped at two auto parts store and got prices of $45 and $49.99. So when I got back home I ordered from gmpartsdirect.com and it was $12.xx plus shipping coming up to $25.xx. I checked on Amazon.com today and the same filter is $16.05 and you get free shipping if you order over $25, so I ordered 2.


$104 - that is a major rip off. The Amazon.com price is about as good as you're going to see.


----------



## mr226 (Sep 4, 2011)

filterheads.com 16.95 which includes shipping


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good find MR226 Keep up the Good Work !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

At 30,000 Miles in 1.5years I decided to check the cabin filter.... kinda wish I had done it sooner! I park outside year round & the filter was half full of small leaves. Knocked it out and removed the few leaves that fell into the housing(you can reach down in and get them all). 

Noticed 3/4 the filter is grey/dirty and L shaped section on the back edge is not being used & is still white, anyone else notice this? There is an arrow for up marked on the filter but since the filter is the same shape front or back I decide to install backwards to use this cleaner section, probably will replace this fall(after all the leaves drop). 

BTW my fan seems to output allot more air now, will probably clean every fall now.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

FVP F4191 Cabin Air Filter Cabin Filter | eBay

Got this, and works great... good price too.. Fast shipping..


----------



## Jacka (May 9, 2013)

Go to your dealership for a replacement I just did mine yesterday I got it for 32$ 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Is that FVP a carbon filter or a particulate filter?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just bought a particulate for $25(from dealer) Got the glove box out of my way. kinda tight for the access panel. Looks like it just snaps in. Got it out and replaced Where did all that dirt come from on that filter! Hope it smells better now! Like to do same with wife's 2005 Malibu classic I know that is dirty!!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe at 86000 miles and two and a half years of ownership I should probably change mine also. Thank you for the info everyone.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , RockAuto sells Cabin Air Filters Cheap ! 
To all of the fellow carbon units out there at CT......


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> That's Nice , RockAuto sells Cabin Air Filters Cheap !
> To all of the fellow carbon units out there at CT......



I thought about that when I was buying the filter from the dealer. I saw some at Rock Auto less and some more expensive. According to the parts guy at the dealer, it could take one of 2 depending on the AC features. It's done now all is well I will forget about the price difference kinda like I am trying to forget about spending $200 on soccer shoes for my son!


----------



## LazyCruzer (Aug 2, 2014)

I found a few on ebay for $12-25 shipped. Seems like a small price to pay to have clean air cycle through your air vents.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

It had only been 8 months(15K miles) since I changed mine out with the $10 carbon one from rockauto, but every single pleat had a 1/8-1/4 inch of crap(leaves, dust, ect) in it already. Removed at least a dozen big pieces of leaves again too. Air flow is definately improved just cleaning out this crud, I especially notice it on fan speed 1-2.

Just noticed the 2014 owners manual has a 22,500 mile maintenance schedule for the cabin air filter, it was not mentioned in the 2012-2013 manual as I just looked at those PDF files too. Guess I will just replace every fall from now on.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw some cabin filters with fabreeze at the parts store. Didn't check to see if they had a cruze one but was wondering if anybody tried one of those.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Fram makes a cabin air filter for the Cruze with baking soda to absorb odors. I have only had my Cruze a few months but I decided to just open it up to check since I drive in very dusty conditions. There was sand and crap all over the place. I am due to change the oil soon so I will probably just change all the air filters to. What's $30 compared to your system trying to suck air thru a clogged filter?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ALBERTA said:


> Fram makes a cabin air filter for the Cruze with baking soda to absorb odors. I have only had my Cruze a few months but I decided to just open it up to check since I drive in very dusty conditions. There was sand and crap all over the place. I am due to change the oil soon so I will probably just change all the air filters to. What's $30 compared to your system trying to suck air thru a clogged filter?


Those filters in wally word run this much.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I could buy 5 cabin filters ones on rock auto for that price!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

30 bucks here, 100 bucks there, won't have enough money left to pay my taxes, thought the founders of this country wanted to get away from debtors prison. These filters can be vacuumed off for more use as long as you can see light through them.

What fresh clean air when completely surrounded by zillions of others exhaust pipes? Could try running your car in a closed garage with a brand new miracle air filter, still will be dead in five minutes. 

I can't do this wearing mechanics gloves, need my bare hands for those tiny clips, but can wear gloves to push my lawn mower.






But the steps are correct after you remove a ton of crap from your glove box.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> 30 bucks here, 100 bucks there, won't have enough money left to pay my taxes, thought the founders of this country wanted to get away from debtors prison. These filters can be vacuumed off for more use as long as you can see light through them.
> 
> What fresh clean air when completely surrounded by zillions of others exhaust pipes? Could try running your car in a closed garage with a brand new miracle air filter, still will be dead in five minutes.
> 
> ...


These are directions I used and once I got out my shop light to see the top, no clip, no problem. After the little string on the right side was removed and the retaining pins in back. The glove box came off for easy access. Hardest part was repositioning the box on the pivots and reattaching the string on the side in the correct position. FYI I reassembled the rear retaining pins before refitting the box and attaching the cable. Easy Enough.
I am just wondering about the 2 different filters thing I was told when at the dealer. Are there really or was that just "mind speak" I used ACDelco CF181 particulate filter.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is always a million filters. My Subaru filter is $80 before dealer labor but Toyota Camry same year(lol the car everyone thinks the Subaru is) has it for $20. This filter is soo easy to do. Subaru requires you to take the center console and half the dash apart before removing the glovebox. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Knew that string was going to be a problem,so grabbed one of my many alligator clip leads, and attached that to the end of the string.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread - made me look - 56k (2012) - mouse nest at one point, $10 from O'Reilly auto. Is there a way to plug up the air intake when I go on vacation? I looked but I did not see any obvious "air in" point. What I did find on the firewall - right in the middle - is this black "flapper" that only opens 30ish degrees - what's that?

thks Jm


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That is the drain for the cowl area.


----------



## blest2k1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys, what happens if something gets sucked in there after you've removed the filter? I had some of that foamy adhesive strips get sucked in there and i dont know where it is now. help. (Foamy on one side and 3M sticky tape on the other side) I turned on the ac by mistake while this strip of foamy adhesive was there and it sucked it in.. is there a way to get it out or?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

With the filter out of the housing I have been able to reach in/down to remove tree debris that fell in as I slid the filter out.....maybe you will have similar luck....you can touch the fan blades so keep the keys out of the ignition.

Failing at that, you can unbolt the fan motor from below and once removed you should have no problem cleaning things out.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Robby did ya laugh yet ? That's funny ........................


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to revive an old thread. I just did mine at 2 years and just under 30k. I also had leaves in mine. I used the shop vac to remove what fell in when I pulled the old filter out. I thought to check because I finally read my owners manual and there is a 22,500 mile service interval on that filter.

Rockauto has the Delco filter for $15 plus $5 BTW. Got it for under 20 when you use their discount code.....


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Went to Wally World to pick up a filter (stuff is almost always cheaper there than other places) and found a "marked down" Fram to $48. Yeah. Not gonna happen. Our Honda has a filter nearly the same size and half the price. Anyway, going to Rock Auto and get one along with a few other items. Good video and writeup BTW.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

DECruzer said:


> Went to Wally World to pick up a filter (stuff is almost always cheaper there than other places) and found a "marked down" Fram to $48. Yeah. Not gonna happen. Our Honda has a filter nearly the same size and half the price. Anyway, going to Rock Auto and get one along with a few other items. Good video and writeup BTW.


Something must have changed with cabin filters in the last year. I bought an STP branded filter last year for $10 at Autozone according to my maintenance log, and that same filter is now...ding, $48.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I just bit the bullet and put in the K&N K&N VF2040. Yeah it's 40$ but I can clean it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

zen_ said:


> Something must have changed with cabin filters in the last year. I bought an STP branded filter last year for $10 at Autozone according to my maintenance log, and that same filter is now...ding, $48.


Fram filters are overpriced.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> Fram filters are overpriced.


The Fram and STP (which I assume is a rebrand) were actually the same price. I think cabin air filters are the new thing to upsell with a huge markup. 

Ordered the MAHLE LAK740 from RockAuto anyway. Hopefully that + fixing the coolant tank o-ring with the ones suggested on this site will get rid of some intermittent odors from the engine bay.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Champagne Jam said:


> I just bit the bullet and put in the K&N K&N VF2040. Yeah it's 40$ but I can clean it.


I was thinking the same thing. For the cost and the crap our cabin filter collects in a year. I can take out the K&N and clean it. Not like it has to be super filter like on the engine. Just keep out the major stuff. To me if you are keeping your Cruze for a couple years it makes sense to get a K&N cabin filter.


----------

